# Headphones for your iPad?



## Waterbeds (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey folks! Looking for some opinions/advice. So my new ipad has turned into an addiction for the most part and my wife is trying to break it..lmao. She falls a sleep like a Abe Simpson and i end up laying next to her messing around on my ipad. This morning she woke up and told me i need a set of headphones...so with my charm i actually convinced her to pay for them, but under one hundered bucks and because her money is mine, well i don't think coming close to that would be needed. Im eyeing these Incipio F38 Stereo Headphones, but im not sure. Not an audiophile, but im hoping you guys could school me or just let me know what headset you use.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know about those, but I got the wife a pair of Skull Candy over the ear headphones. I think they were like $70.00 or so. 

She wouldn't have anything else. She and the kids fell in love with them. 

I would definitely consider trying them out. :up:


----------

